# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  2/28/08 - The Escape

## suttsman

Another Dream Gallery entry from yours truly. Not as epic as the others, but still gallery-worthy.

*The Escape*

The dream starts in this mixed version of my school and the mall down the road. I am in the cafeteria/food court of the place, and for some reason I was in a hurry to get out. I looked at the TV screens, which must have had CNN on them or something, and I walked away, down a more school-like hallway.

When I walk down the hall, someone starts following me. I start picking up the pace, and so does the person. I say something like "Stop following me!" but I get no response or reaction. As the hall takes a turn, I start almost running, and I tip over a shelf of items, which must have worked, because I didn't feel followed anymore. I plowed my way through a couple of people to get out the door.

When I get out, I notice that I'm not in the typical place where my school is. I'm in a more downtown-like place, where I hear some music playing in the distance. I walk down the streets, take a right, and all of a sudden, someone slams through the door of a house and sets a course for me!

He yells from the doorway something gory and threatening like "I'll rip your spine!" or something.  ::holycrap::  My reaction, of course, is to start running away, but for some reason, I run towards their garage. He follows me, yelling stuff out and stuff. I feel my feet thud heavily on the ground with each step toward the garage. I realize that this isn't normal gravity and I knew I was dreaming.

I then had to take a stand. I yelled out "Listen, Bitch! I have the control here, so get out of my way unless you want to die!"

His response from about 10 feet away was "Yeah right, you fucking pussy, you couldn't hurt me!"  :Mad: 

I take the challenge, and conjure up a giant fist and slam him to the ground. I then imagined him falling through a fissure in the ground, and it works. He falls down to hell where he belongs!  ::evil:: 

I then went into the garage and phased into the guy's car. The interior wasn't exactly nice, it looked like a cross between a sport's car and a stock car. I didn't care, and I backed it out onto the street, and zoomed like a roadrunner a good 30-ish miles in a snap. The g-force snaps me out of lucidity, and I step out of the car, and into this wooden house. I didn't get much of a view because I woke up there.

Any comments/praises would be appreciated!  ::D:

----------


## Binsk

Wow, that sounds like one sweet dream! I like it how your threatened your DC and he didn't believe you. That has never happened to me in lucid or non-lucid dreams. (They usually back off which takes the fun out of it lol) But yeah, must have been one fun dream.

----------


## dreamdatum

Very interesting dream...

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

*BUCKETHEAD!!!*

i like the fissure part btw.

----------


## Skydreamer707

wow what a kickass dream!  ::lol::  love the big-talking DC who got his ass handed to him. lol most of my DC's are sissies too Insane kid!  :Sad:

----------

